# Big girls in da shallows



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

Brrrr it was cold this morning but worth it!they was in shallow the biggest I missed it 3 times and the 4th time I got her.all released for another day


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

Commitmentnodoubt


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice fish, what were you using?


----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

OptOutside440 said:


> Nice fish, what were you using?


Tungsten tubby jig with a gulp minnow


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Can you please rename this thread…


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

RJH68 said:


> Can you please rename this thread…
> View attachment 498723


Wow! Ya can’t unsee that….🫣


----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

RJH68 said:


> Can you please rename this thread…
> View attachment 498723


Lol that's about right 😂


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Edited do to:








🙄🤣😂🤣


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow. I'm blind.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That ain’t right!


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Kenlow1 said:


> That ain’t right!


But but but…..the title said…..🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...press here for don't like 😫


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

There…..geeeze! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Dane-101 (2 mo ago)

RJH68 said:


> Can you please rename this thread…
> View attachment 498723


All they need is blue or red clown hair, and crappy tattoos. Then they can get that Wal-Mart job.🤔😫🤢🤢🤮


----------

